# Ecran blanc Ipod Touch



## oolivier (1 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un gros problème avec mon ipod touch 1G (garantie terminée) en firmware 2.0 . En voulant l'utiliser aujourd'hui, alors qu'il était  allumé mais en veille, je me suis retrouvé en appuyant sur le bouton home avec un écran blanc. Toutes les actions avec les deux boutons ne font que l'éteindre et le rallumer mais toujours avec l'écran blanc.
Je l'ai restauré avec Itunes, le processus s'est déroulé normalement, mais à la fin le problème est toujours là.

Merci de m'aider à résoudre mon problème si vous avez des idées ou si ça vous est arrivé!

Olivier


----------



## Petira (20 Mars 2009)

J'ai le même probleme que toi mais en 2.2.1 et moi quand il recherche l'ipod a la restauration il met en attente de l'ipod et n'avance pas...

Je suis en stress la !!!:rose:


----------



## Petira (20 Mars 2009)

J'ai finalement réussis à restaurer mais l'écran reste blanc, mme apres restauration, je comprend pas... Je l'ai dowgrader en 2.1 a partir de la 2.2.1, pour voir mais écran blanc, mon ipod est encore sous garantie (acheter en jkuillet 2008) mais je stress, pas envi de dire sa a mes parents... Je sais plus quoi faire ! Pourtant des iPod j'en ai dépanner mais la....


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2009)

Et vos iPod, ils se connectent et se synchronisent avec iTunes?


----------



## Petira (20 Mars 2009)

apres restauratrion oui, mais écran blanc... la mon ipod est revenu normal avec le logo itunes et le cable alors je restaure et on verra bien....

je donne des nouvelles...


----------



## Petira (20 Mars 2009)

oolivier ten est ou toi?

si ta trouver tu peu dire ta solution?

sinon bin je renvoie mon ipod a apple et il menvoie un 2G a la place !!!
et de 32Go en plus (contre 16) car a l'époque j'ai payer 389 pour un de 16 GO et maintenant pour ce prix on a un de 32GO !

iPod Touch V2


----------



## Gwen (20 Mars 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> inon bin je renvoie mon ipod a apple et il menvoie un 2G a la place !!!
> et de 32Go en plus (contre 16) car a l'époque j'ai payer 389 pour un de 16 GO et maintenant pour ce prix on a un de 32GO ![/URL]



Apple garde des stocks d'anciens modèles pour le SAV, tu ne recevras que le modèle que tu as envoyé et pas un autre.


----------



## Petira (20 Mars 2009)

Sayer apres de longue heures de test, problème régler pour moi, je suis entrin de restaurer ma sauvegarde...



gwen a dit:


> Apple garde des stocks d'anciens modèles pour le SAV, tu ne recevras que le modèle que tu as envoyé et pas un autre.



Gwen, pas sur que leur stock sois illimité, ca fais 1 ans que la v2 est sorti, a mon avis ils n'ontplus de v1, sinon jaurais demander un rembousment et en aurais acheter un autre neuf...

oolivier, t'a réussis? moi j'en ai galérer mais se que je peu te dire pour t'augmenter le moral c'est qu'il n'est pas foutu !!!


----------



## Petira (3 Avril 2009)

Ca me suis re-arriver !!!

Cette fois j'ai contacter apple. D'apres eu c'est la 2.2.1 qui a un pb et il vont m'envoyer un colis vide pour que je leur renvois.
Ils vont aissayez de le réparer et s'il n'arrive pas ils m'en envoi un autre neuf.
Ca sera la même génération, j'ai demander:mouais:, j'ai dit au gars, mais vous en avez encore des V1? Il m'a répondu, ba oé ! Biensur ! 

Mon ipod est encore sous garantie !

Ils sont cool chez Apple !
Ca serais cool de bosser chez eux !


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2009)

Quelqu'un peut me fournir un traducteur en ligne, je ne comprends pas lolyangcool


----------



## Petira (3 Avril 2009)

Qu'es ce que tu ne comprend pas naas ?


Au fait, édite ton message, à LolYangccool ya 2"c" et met les majuscules, merci !


naas a dit:


> *L*ol*Y*ang*c*cool


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Qu'es ce que tu ne comprend pas naas ?!



Je t'avoue que j'ai un peu de mal à te lire aussi, mais c'est déjà plus raisonnable que beaucoup d'autres...

Juste que tes messages demandent 2 minutes en plus qu'un message normal.
( et 2 minutes en moins qu'un message SMS) :rateau:


----------



## Petira (3 Avril 2009)

Ah bon? pourquoi? Vous voulez que je passe des lignes? comme à l'école?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Ah bon? pourquoi? Vous voulez que je passe des lignes? comme à l'école?:mouais:



Juste un peu de respect pour les gens qui te lisent...

Plutôt que de passer deux minutes en plus à  écrire ton message, tu fais perdre à tous les gens qui essaient de t'aider deux minutes...

Mais tu as raison, ce n'est pas égoïste de ta part et on exagère!


Désolé pour ce message car tu n'es pas le pire de tous et on arrive encore à te lire, mais malheureusement, tu es la goutte d'eau qui fait déborder le vase et c'est le message de naas qui a mit le feu aux poudres lol!


----------



## Petira (3 Avril 2009)

Non mais serieusement, j'ai tjrs pas compris le reproche que vous me faiser !
Expliquer au moin !

Et je vois pas en quoi je suis égoïste !

Et pis plutot que de tout le temps faire des reproches aux autres sur les forums, aider les ! c'est le but principale d'un forum, ah mais c'est vraix! vous l'aviez oublier !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

tarézon jevéTD, anfèt normalman tn ipod peupa etr foutu, situleméen modDFU tudevrépouvwarle recupere
tade jaessayé d apwiyé 10sec sur ome etenmemetemps surleboutonpower pitu rlach home salemé en DFU
avecsa tu devréler estoré tré fassilmen

je consèyedonc deswivrelétutopourlemetr enDFU aprestu pourranormalmenl erestoré

Voila!

Dis moi si cela marche ou pas, j'ai déjà réparé de nombreux Ipod Ainsi et pas un seul ne m'a résisté.

Sisamarchpa apel leservisdaidapple


----------



## Petira (4 Avril 2009)

??? quoi??? j'ai pas parler comme sa moi !

Tu rigole ou quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Celles qui font rire un gamin de 11 ans:



LolYangccool a dit:


> j'ai pas parler comme sa moi !
> vous me faiser
> Ca me suis re-arriver
> j'ai contacter
> ...



je n'ai fait que le best-of, il reste tellement d'autres fautes à corriger, mais là, je me suis amusé avec mon cousin de 11 ans à lui demander ce qui le choquait le plus! Il m'a montré 11 autres fautes dont 2 auxquelles il avait tort! et il en a oublié tellement Ce qui fait 9 fautes en plus repérées par un gamin de 11 ans!!!! Je ne te dirai pas le nombre de fautes supplémentaires que j'ai trouvé

on n'est pas en cours de francais et moi-même je fais plein de fautes, mais je reviens sur

*le respect des autres*!!!

*le respect de ceux qui t'aident*!!!

*le fait que si tu passes 2 minutes en plus sur tes messages tu fais gagner 2 minutes * 120 lecteurs = 4 HEURES*!!!



Moi aussi je fais des fautes
Naas aussi fait des fautes
Tout le monde fais des fautes
etc...

Mais le minimum de respect est là!


Bonsoir


----------



## Mike92r (17 Avril 2009)

Moi aussi ce matin en me reveillant et utilisant l'iPod, l'ecran était blanc, l'ayant acheter aux U.S.A et étant tomber une fois mais rien d'important pas de garantie la PANIQUE :s Jai chercher sur plusieurs sites dont celui-la, je nai rien trouver apart le renvoyer a apple ou en acheter un nouveau.

Et tout d'un coup j'apercois qu'il n'as plus de batterie, et je le met a charger et la, il se rallume et MIRACLE il remarche comme neuf 
Ayant eu un enorme coup de chance, pour tous ceux qui panique, je ne sais pas si cela va marcher avec le votre mais en tout cas le mien marche aussi bien qu'avant, donc videz la batterie en le laissant allumer jusqu'a qu'il s'éteigne et mettez-le a charger pour qu'il se rallume automatiquement et j'espere que cela marchera aussi parce-que c'est vraiment la galere :s


----------



## Petira (18 Avril 2009)

Le mien marche deux semaines puis écran blanc pendant une semaine puis d'un coup remarche pendant 2 semaines... C'est lourd.. Surtout que je part aux usa fin juin... J'aurai pas mon itunes sur moi...

Et apple refuse de me l'échanger !


----------



## fandipod (18 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 

PAr hasard tu n'aurais pas Jailbreaker ton touch?


----------



## meilingibookg3 (22 Avril 2009)

Ces iPod avec écran blanc sont morts. d'après Apple, c'est soit en raison d'une mauvaise utilisation, soit parce qu'il est tombé. L'iPod de mon frère a un écran blanc du fait qu'il a été mal utilisé. Depuis, il pleure toutes les larmes de son corps... Bien sûr, il ne peut plus le faire réparer par Apple, car il a en réalité fait tomber après m'avoir menti (j'avais laissé un post il y a quelques semaines et mon frère avait même jusqu'à accuser mon autre frère)... j'avais réussi à le faire marcher... et puis patatra... plus rien, l'écran blanc de retour... et depuis, écran blanc. J'ai remarqué aussi qu'une fois qu'il est chargé, l'écran blanc part plus facilement, mais qu'à mesure que la batterie se vide...
et ce n'est pas un problème de batterie puisqu'il a eu son iPod depuis février de cette année. C'est juste que je l'ai vu une fois faire tomber son blackberry et le ramasser avec un air de 'je-m'en-foutisme' insolent qu'il est . Donc j'ai réussi à le faire cracher le morceau. et sachez qu'Apple sait si l'iPod est tombé ou pas... et vous envoie la facture si vous avez prétendu le contraire... Apple malin que tu es!!!!


----------



## astraordinaire (4 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 
Je suis une autre victime de l'écran blanc:
Je n'ai jamais fait tombé mon Ipod et je n'ai pas l'impression de l'avoir particulièrement malmené (sac- bureau/ bureau sac) et il m'a fait le coup de l'écran blanc alors qu'il était en marche. Je l'ai restauré et ça  a fonctionné une fois: l'image est revenue. Après quelques minutes l'écran est redevenu blanc et depuis plus  aucune image mais il continue à fonctionner, je  peux écouter de la musique!!!
Malheureusement il n'est plus sous garantie et je me demandais à combien peut s'élever une telle réparation si elle est possible
Des idées ou expériences semblables parmi vous?


----------



## Philsogood (7 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous, Il existe une Manipulation sur l'ipod Touch pour faire des captures d'écran, a savoir : "Bouton de veille"+"Bouton Menu". rien de bien grave jusque la sauf que de  temps en temps, il vous affiche un écran blanc et qu'après aucune procédure pour quitter celui-ci. j'ai essayé toutes les manips possible : connexion Itune, éteindre/allumer, etc...  Finalement je l'ai laissé allumé, et j'ai attendu qu'il s'éteigne faute de carburant (en gros j'ai laissé vider la batterie). Une fois mon ipod à plat, je l'ai rechargé, et tout est repartis normalement comme si de rien n'était. Je ne sais pas si c'est la solution, en tous cas c'est mon expérience et cela a marché ! .. depuis plus de problème.  Mon avis : Je pense qu'il y a du avoir une saturation de la mémoire quelque part et que cela a bloqué l'ipod. le fait d'avoir vidé la batterie de celui-ci à forcément provoqué un reset de la mémoire et du cache.. voila.. Mais cela ne reste que mon avis bien sur !..   Bonne chance


----------

